# Any sweet spots to shoot a car in OC ?



## THORHAMMER (Apr 27, 2006)

Anyone know of any really nice(secret spots) settings in Orange County for car shots?

I have a heavily modded(pearl white) show car to shoot on sunday and the studio I was gonna work with does not have a big enough door to get the car in... lol 

I am thinking about any industrial setting that the tall walls could bounce some horizontal light across the car prob right before dusk and during ....

Besides that I think the beach is too cliche, im looking out for anything either with grass, or industrial with not a lot of distractions in the background. 

Anyone know of a sweet spot and want to share let me know, Ill email you hi res pics if your into newer Toyota Celicas that are sponsored and have 
like 70K put into them ......


----------



## photogoddess (Apr 27, 2006)

Nothing in OC but there is a cool industrial area - between Union Station in LA (off the 101 and Alameda) and the 10 and Santa Fe. There's a big stretch of road that they film a LOT of movies, videos, etc that might be perfect for your shoot. (They shot the BonJovi - It's My Life and Beyonce's - Crazy in Love videos there.) Take Vignes (right behind Union Station), turn left at the end of the road (by the Denny's and the jail) and follow the road around till it dumps you onto Santa Fe. The whole road is full of tons of run down, abandoned buildings and rail road tracks.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Apr 27, 2006)

hey, thanks .. Ill look it up and see if we can do the drive...


----------

